# اسطورة كراكن ...Kraken



## zezza (17 يناير 2011)

اسطورة كراكن / Kraken /
نقول الأساطير ان فى الاغوار العميقة في مكان ما في أعماق البحار مخلوقات عملاقة، والمعروفة باسم كراكن، يغفو بعمق، في انتظار لحظة أن ترتفع فوق المحيطات وإيقاع الرعب والخوف في صفوف الرجال.





الكراكن ..هى وحوش اسطورية بدأت فى الظهور مع بدايات الرحلات البحرية الطويلة و الكبيرة 
و ظهرت هذه الاسطورة بالتحديد فى بلا النرويج و ايسلندا 





و الكراكن هو اخطبوط عملاق يعيش في المياه و يرهب النروجيين منذ القرن 
الثاني عشر ، يحكي أن لديه عينان كبيران و مخالبه تمكنه ن التقاط أكبر بحار من السفينة . يقال انه
 يثبت على سطح البحر على شكل جزيرة صغيرة وعندما يمكون هنالك سفن و ملاحة و عند اقتراب 
السفن  يظهر مخالبه و يأكل كل البحارة من عن السفينة و شبهه البحارون على انه  انه في الحقيقة أخطبوط أو كلامار -حبار- كبير 





و قيل أن طوله كان يصل الى 20 متر و في بعص الاحيان مابين 13 و 15 متر  أي مابين 40 و 50 قدم
 و قد قال بعض النروجيين القدماء في قرون الوسطى ان في يوم من الايام عثرو على هذا الوحش  
 حيث يصل طول اذرعه  الى 30 مترا و كان يزن اكتر من 10 أطنان و تم اعطئه هذا الاسم من بعض العلماء النروجيين هو الكراكن و شرحها هو الوحوش البحرية الكبيرة 




هذا و قد . وعزا حجم ومظهر المخيف لوحوش جعلتها المشتركة التي تعيش في المحيطات وحوش في الاعمال الادبية الخيالية المختلفة




و الحقيقة ان هذه الاساطير مبالغ فيها كتيرا فيمكن ان يكون الكراكن ليس الا نوع من انواع الحبار العملاق الذى قتل يصل طوله ل 20 متر و هو امر يعد و جوده طبيبعى فى اعماق المحيطات 










الموضوع منقول من مواقع انجليزية و مترجم
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لروعه الموضوع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووعة اندمجت بالاسطورة 

كتير يا زيزا 

هههههههههههههههههه

هاتي المزيد ومشكورة سلفاً


----------



## zezza (17 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا لروعه الموضوع
> الرب يباركك​



شكرا استاذى على مرورك المشجع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2011)

*اية افلام الرعب دى زيزا
على العموم بحبها ههههه
ميرسى علىالموضوع*


----------



## zezza (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة اندمجت بالاسطورة
> 
> كتير يا زيزا
> 
> ...



شكرا كتييييييييييييير كليمو على تشجيعك 
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## zezza (18 يناير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *اية افلام الرعب دى زيزا
> على العموم بحبها ههههه
> ميرسى علىالموضوع*



علشان تعرف بس انى مش حرماكم من حاجة 
نورت الموضوع جرجس 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*
احلى تقييم
*+++*​


----------



## الروح النارى (22 يناير 2011)

*شـــــــكرااا*​ 
*زيزا *​ 
*موضوع شيق ... جدااا*​ 
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> احلى تقييم
> *+++*​


ميرسى عياد على مرورك و مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــكرااا*​
> *زيزا *​
> *موضوع شيق ... جدااا*​
> *الرب يباركك*​



شكرا كتيييييييييير اخويا على مرورك و مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (24 يناير 2011)

اول مرة اسمع عنها
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> اول مرة اسمع عنها
> شكرا لتعبك



شكرا ليكى يا قمر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------

